# L114



## jsciacca (Jan 8, 2012)

cell camera


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

HE/She is handsome!;-)


----------



## n2b8u (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice


----------



## jsciacca (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## forcefeedback (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice leopard...


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

thats not a leopard, thats a fish. A leopard would drown underwater.


:lol: lol sorry I couldnt resist! :brow:

Gorgeous plec!!


----------



## Norbert (Apr 16, 2012)

If he has eyes flashing like this then other fish can't get a sleep at night


nice fish, looks really rare


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

That is one cool looking critter! I love his tail. . . how BIG is he? It's so hard to tell from pictures sometimes!


----------



## Peter321 (Jul 10, 2012)

Your pictures are very good...I love it.


----------

